# It's Magic Maltese Puppy Available!



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Be still my heart!

Look at this little boy from our very own Tina!

http://itsmagicmaltese.com/catalog.html

He is gorgeous and very reasonably priced. If I were puppy shopping, I'd grab him up in a heartbeat!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Be still my heart!
> 
> Look at this little boy from our very own Tina!
> 
> ...



It's a little early in the morning to have my thinking cap on, but I believe this pup is a distant relative to Cary's two from his dogs sire's side.
I've never met Tina personally, but I have a friend who speaks highly of her and her breeding program.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

He's a real cutie.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, sweet, sweet, sweet!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

What a precious baby.


----------

